# Roof/Ceiling insulation



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I am considering various types of insulation for my villa with a view to reduce heating cost and delivering a comfortable home environment e.g. Heat is retained more than 30 mins after heating turned off.
To my mind the most cost effective solution and probably easiest will be to install ceiling insulation either via a suspended framework or via rendered insulation slabs to the upstairs rooms and hallway. 
Villa is detached with gas central heating and an open fireplace, aluminium double glazed windows and patio doors.

I'd appreciate any thoughts/experiences and recommendations for quotations please.

Regards,
John


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

There is a place on the Polis road (blue and yellow building) called Renovate who specialise in insulations for existing buildings as well as new ones, don't think they are cheap but might give you some ideas.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

John,

Back in Wales we bought and converted old hotels into apartments part of the regs included acoustic insulation, the normal way was very expensive acoustic matting that also ******ed-up the measurements of floors. To get around this I started to shop around and found a German company that did an acoustic ceiling, a metal framework that was suspended by rubber grommets and screwed to the walls with a silicon layer between the wall and the framework, this was then double boarded with fireboard and 8” of rockfelt between the old and new ceiling, then plastered. As well as conforming to the acoustic regulations it also over performed as thermal insulation so much so that the local Council took it onboard themselves and it became normal practice.
I eventually got The Builders Centre to start importing it for me and I got the price down to approx £7.50 per square meter.
Obviously you do not need it for acoustic purposes so you’ll get away with single thermal boards, metal hangers and not use the silicon. As already stated it is not an inexpensive project you’ll be taking on but, if done correctly, will be of great benefit. 

John


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

johnandjen1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am considering various types of insulation for my villa with a view to reduce heating cost and delivering a comfortable home environment e.g. Heat is retained more than 30 mins after heating turned off.
> To my mind the most cost effective solution and probably easiest will be to install ceiling insulation either via a suspended framework or via rendered insulation slabs to the upstairs rooms and hallway.
> ...


What you need is an air gap for best insulation.
The cheapest method (and probably very effective in terms of thermal insulation) would be to glue those rather horrible polystyrene tiles direct to the ceiling, as they used to do in the '60s?(the "air gap" here is bound up in the polystyrene).
The suspended ceiling mentioned previously, say 200 to 400 deep typically, would be very effective (particularly with a layer of insulation batting laid inside) but expensive. 

An intermediate solution would be to use timber studs screwed directly to the ceiling with 15mm thick gypsum board screwed to the studs, joints skimmed, rubbed down and painted! This relies on a true, flat ceiling. The studs need not be greater than say 50mm deep and the finished job will look like a normal flat ceiling.

However, a larger area of heat loss/gain to your room would be draughts through poorly fitted doors and windows and poorly insulated walls. Make sure these are not an issue first before dealing with the ceiling.

I can't advise costs but you had best get quotes from 2 or 3 good builders in the first instance.


----------



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
I was aware of Renovate and will get a quote from them. I think they install/fix polystyrene boards direct to the ceiling and skim.
I think though I am erring toward a lightweight metal framework in which tiles sit. Rock wool slab insulation can then be laid above to any thickness. Extending the electrics for lights etc I don't see being a problem.
Certainly won't be a diy job so if anyone has had builders to recommend for this type of work then suggestions gratefully accepted by pm please. I'm in Konia.

Regs, John


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Check your windows. Although they are aluminium d/g, if thjey are sliders they are notorious for draughts coming around the sides, through the channels (also not very secure) I had same problem and had UPVS fitted. much better. I made the mistake of tilt / turn windows but as there are no cavities in the walls here (and no iside cill) the windows, when tilted, interfere with the curtains.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We recently had our ceilings insulated with the polystyrene boards and once skimmed and painted they look completely normal.

We had a quote from a company who I have a feeling were maybe called Renovate (I may be wrong but it sounds familiar.) Their quote was more than double of the quote from the company who did it for us.

So ask around, don't take the first quote you get. 

Incidentally we are also in Konia.


----------



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks again for the additional replies.
Gary - good point about the windows and indeed ours are the aluminium sliders so I will check for drafts. 
Veronica - I have sent you a pm.

Regs,
John


----------

